# Mr.doxiedoglover's



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

finally took pix of his Dodge 2500 Diesel 4x4. He hasn't gotten the tonneau cover on or found the running boards he wants yet. Somehow I am sure it won't slip his mind...especially the runningboards or nerf bars or whatever he gets...I have to get running start to get in the cab


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY nice, Tawnya!!! Bet that looks GREAT with a shiny white OB behind it!!!

On those running starts.....just be sure you open the cab door 1st....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

On those running starts.....just be sure you open the cab door 1st....








[/quote]
so THAT'S why it hurts!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

My DW had only one requirement with the last truck we bought. Running boards. I found out the requirement is still the same.

Very nice looking TV you guys.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Summit Racing.com has about the best prices on running boards/tube steps..

I bought my tube steps for like 235 with shipping.. I bought the stainless ones.. They are a nice quality piece.

By the way... SWEET TRUCK!

Carey


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice!!!!!!! Enjoy your new truck









Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice wheels!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

NICE truck and I like the color. I know you will have fun with it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Summit Racing.com has about the best prices on running boards/tube steps..
> 
> I bought my tube steps for like 235 with shipping.. I bought the stainless ones.. They are a nice quality piece.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info! I'll show him!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what color ya gonna get David???


You get one guess


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> what color ya gonna get David???


You get one guess








[/quote]
ummm............PURPLE?







BLUEWEDGE2!! OH YEAH!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice Truck!!








Hey! I have a pair of step tubes that I removed from my RAV4...Anyone interested??


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....S - W - E - E - T..................

Nice Job Rick! after months of Tawnya searching for a new tt, you finally wore her down! There's nothin' like a new tv to make a man happy







!

.....no wise cracks from the crowd please









Seriously, that should make all the towing issues go away!

Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice ride and I bet the cummins will last forever


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, as one of my shirt's say. *A man and his truck, its a beautiful thing ...* I'm imagine Rick was doing some of this


----------

